# SuSe 10.0 hängt sich andauernd Grundlos auf!



## Prophet05 (7. Mai 2006)

Moin,

ich habe SuSe Linux 10.0 bei mir Installiert es läuft auch soweit alles einwandfrei. Nur hängt sich mein PC ständig auf und dann muss ich neustarten. Diese Aufhängen taucht sporadisch auf egal ob ich mich gerade anmelde oder ob ich irgendetwas mache.

Ich habe bis jetzt versucht:
> das System zu reparieren. Dabei hat der Installer gesagt einige Basispakete wären beschädigt (unter anderen "filesystem"). Ich habe sie dann reparieren lassen.
> Die richtigen Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren. Das hat auch einwandfrei Funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht geändert.

Das ganze passiert nicht wenn ich auf der Konsole bin. Daher habe ich die vermutung das es an Gnome liegt. Naja, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß, Prophet05


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2006)

Du hast nicht zufaellig eine Grafikkarte von ATI und nutzt deren Treiber?


----------



## Prophet05 (7. Mai 2006)

Ich nutzte eine nVidia GeForce 6610 XL und das Problem bestand wie bereits gesagt bevor und nachdem ich die Treiber installiert hatte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du meinst, dass es an Gnome liegt, was ich aber eher nicht denke, hast Du es dann schonmal mit KDE probiert?


----------



## Prophet05 (7. Mai 2006)

Könnte ich noch mal machen. Müsste ich aber dann extra installieren. Was vermutest du denn woran es liegt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2006)

Bin noch am ueberlegen was es so sein koennte. Moeglicherweise DRI falls Du es an hast, damit hab ich zur Zeit auch noch Probleme, das zerballert mit den X-Server sobald ich ihn starte.


----------



## Prophet05 (7. Mai 2006)

Was ist denn DRI? Wie kann ich herausfinden ob es bei mir aktiviert ist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2006)

DRI ist die DirectRenderingInfrastructure. Die sorgt fuer den noetigen Kick bei 3D-Grafik.
Ob diese aktiviert ist kannst Du am einfachsten ueber glxinfo herausfinden. Dort findest Du ganz oben einen Eintrag mit der Bezeichnung "Direct Rendering". Wenn dort yes steht dann ist DRI aktiv. glxinfo muss natuerlich in X ausgefuehrt werden, ansonsten funktioniert es nicht.
Ansonsten duerfte ein Blick in die Konfiguration des X-Servers auch Aufschluss darueber geben.


----------



## Prophet05 (7. Mai 2006)

Entschuldige ich kenne mich damti überhaupt nicht aus. Wie führe ich das unter X aus? Wie mache ich das alles?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2006)

Du oeffnest eine Shell und gibst dort *glxinfo* ein.


----------



## Prophet05 (8. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe jetzt nachgeguckt DRI ist an. Was soll ich weiter machen bzw. was schlägst du vor?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2006)

DRI deaktivieren waere eine Idee.


----------



## Prophet05 (8. Mai 2006)

Gut das hätte ich mir auch denken können, nur scheitere ich dann wieder beim wie...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2006)

In der Konfiguration des X-Servers.


----------



## Prophet05 (8. Mai 2006)

Ich versuche gerade in die Linuxwelt einzusteigen und du bist mir mit diesen Ratschlägen dabei nicht gerade hilfreich.

Also:
> Ich weiß nicht alle Konsolen Befehle auswendig.
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich jedes Programm konfiguriere.
> Ich kenne mich mit Linux so gut wie gar nicht aus. Es ist das erste mal in meinem Leben das ich mit Linux arbeite.

Also bitte hilf mir als wäre ich der hinterletzte  auf erden! Ich bitte dich drum! Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber mit deinen letzten beiden Posts hast du mir überhaupt nicht weitergeholfen. Die haben mir nur dinge erzählt auf die ich im Zusammenhang auch selber gekommen wäre. Ich will wissen was ich wie mache und welches Ergebnis das hat. Dadurch lerne ich ja schließlich auch...

So um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Ich habe jetzt eine wenig gesucht, aber nur einen kleinen viewer für die Konfigurationsdaten des X-Server gefunde. Ich weiß also nicht wie ich sie ändere! Ich könnte mir denken das ich dazu auf Runlevel 3 herunter muss damit ich nicht Gnome zum absturz bringe aber weiter kämme ich auch nicht weil ich ganz einfach nicht die Befehle weiß. Ich kann auf der Konsole gerade mal zwischen Ordnern navigieren. Sagst du mir bitte wie ich die Konfiguration dementsprechend ändere?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2006)

Du musst im Editor Deines Vertrauens (z.B. joe oder vi) die Konfig-Datei von X-Server bearbeiten. Diese solltest Du in /etc/X11 finden. Je nach X-Server sollte die xorg.conf oder XF86Config heissen.
Darin duerftest Du eine Zeile finden die ungefaehr so aussehen sollte:

```
Load "DRI"
```
Da setzt Du einen einen Gartenzaun (#) vor und schon ist sie auskommentiert.
Dann den X-Server (neu) starten und schauen ob's hilft.


----------



## Prophet05 (8. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe mir die Konfigurationsdatei von x11 angeschaut. Die von dir angegebene Passage finde ich nicht. Die einzigen Load-Anweisungen die ich gefunden habe sind:


```
Section "Module"
  Load         "type1"
  Load         "dbe"
  Load         "freetype"
  Load         "glx"
  Load         "v4l"
  Load         "extmod"
EndSection
```

Was jetzt? Oder soll ich dir nocheinmal die ganze Datei zeigen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2006)

Ja, poste bitte mal die ganze Datei.
Obwohl die DRI-Anweisung eigentlich mit den von Dir angefuehrten Anweisungen in einem Abschnitt stehen sollte.


----------



## Prophet05 (9. Mai 2006)

Nachdem mir der PC 2 mal beim Booten, einmal beim Anmelden und dann noch einmal beim Neustarten eingefroren ist habe ich es geschafft die Datei zu kopieren.   

So sie ist unten angehängt.


----------



## Prophet05 (12. Mai 2006)

Entschuldigt den doppelpost aber kann mir denn nun keiner mehr weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Nutz mal den nVidia-Treiber vom X-Server und nicht den von nVidia, vielleicht liegt ja da der Hund begraben.
Einfach diese Zeile

```
Driver       "nvidia"
```
durch diese

```
Driver       "nv"
```
ersetzen.
Wenn Du nur in der Shell arbeitest haengt sich der Rechner nicht auf, richtig?


----------



## Prophet05 (13. Mai 2006)

Ich habe des jetzt geändert und den Rechner einmal neugestartet. Zum test habe ich dann ein wenig gespielt. Als ich das Spiel beendet habe kam ein schwarzer Bildschirm und er war wieder weg.

Ja in der Konsole ist er bis jetz noch nie abgestürtzt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Welches Spiel denn? Haengt sich der Rechner nur bei diesem Spiel auf? Oder nur beim spielen allgemein?


----------



## Prophet05 (13. Mai 2006)

Das Spiel "Frozen Bubble". Der Rechner hängt sich allgemein bei allem auf! Aber bei spielen ist es das phänomen das ich solange spielen kann wie ich will er hängt sich auf sobald ich es beende.


----------

